

On the future of iOS and Android - akc
http://stevecheney.com/on-the-future-of-ios-and-android/

======
Ataub24
this is one of the best posts I have read. Not sure why it didn't take off
here.

~~~
tdheff
I, for one, disagree with almost every claim in this article. I think the
positions the author takes are too open to controversy to reach the top of
somewhere like hacker news.

